
Ask HN: I built a whole team for hire, what to do? - friendly_chap
I co-founded a startup which I built a team for.<p>We have moved together to a holiday house and kept hacking for 8 months, so we really got used to working together (and we were friends&#x2F;family to begin with).<p>Unfortunately the business turned out to be not viable, and although everyone is capable enough to go and continue their lives I feel like it&#x27;s a not too imaginative solution for us to just go and work at different companies.<p>I&#x27;m sure someone more business savvy could get more out of this situation.
Any thoughts?
======
tartuffe78
This reminded me of Stripe's "Bring Your Own Team" that I saw on here a while
ago. There is an update on the original post though that says it didn't end up
working out for them, but still might be some useful info for you.

[https://stripe.com/blog/bring-your-own-team](https://stripe.com/blog/bring-
your-own-team)

------
lumberjack
You need a technology or skillset to sell. Focus on business to business as
that is easier and more stable and pays better.

For example in my city there is a 35 people company that does nothing but
Magento projects.

~~~
friendly_chap
> You need a technology or skillset to sell

Can you elaborate, please?

~~~
lumberjack
If you want to setup a consulting firm, you cannot sell yourself as experts on
Go and Angular. You need to find some enterprise platform that a lot of
businesses are already, and become really good at working with it. Then you
can sell yourselves as experts on that particular technology.

I already gave you the example of a consulting firm that does nothing but
Magento.

~~~
AznHisoka
Great advice. You need to differentiate yourself. Everyone these days pitch
themselves as Angular experts or Ruby expert. Those skills are commodities.

------
sharemywin
why not look into starting an agency or consulting company.

~~~
sharemywin
1\. create a company name 2\. create a couple different business cards with
things like web design, emarketing, etc. 3\. hit the pavement. find businesses
looking for services.

~~~
friendly_chap
That might not be a bad idea at all. Haven't thought about face 2 face selling
but might be just what we need.

------
Joky
How many folks? Which area?

~~~
friendly_chap
London right now. 3 developers at the moment, we used to have 2 more members
(non devs).

------
JeffreyKaine
Eaze is hiring for a BUNCH of positions. Have your team check us out, and let
me know if you all are interested!
[https://www.eaze.com/careers](https://www.eaze.com/careers)

~~~
TaylorGood
Love the mission. Any room for remote?

~~~
JeffreyKaine
Sadly, not at the moment, but feel free to apply and we might be able to work
things out. We don't like one size fits all rules around here :)

------
sharemywin
could list out your skill sets?

~~~
friendly_chap
Sure, tech wise it's mostly Angular 2 and Go, but we range from infrastructure
to product design. We are also into automation testing a lot (nightwatch,
protactor).

We have 1 senior developers and the rest mid level.

